# glo marine T8 15W ontop of a freshwater tank



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Now I know this is a reef light but will this work for freshwater plants Java Moss java fern etc.. I did not buy this build as it came with my tank when I had bought it


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Guess I'll just go with the whole trial and error thing


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Theres an awesome sticky in the planted section that you should check out. It's about the distance the light is away from your plants and how strong it has to be.


----------



## airickj (Jul 22, 2012)

It will work to grow low light plants. I have a 15 Watt T8 on my 10 gallon and I grow (slowly) a wide variety of plants: Java fern, bacopa, anubias, telanthera, swords, wistera and a few more. Check the sticky in this forum for a good list of low light plants.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a 30 gallon as I assume that the light won't get to the bottom of the tank as much as I'd like I'll just wait until I have money for a nice light


----------

